# Tesla Solar Roof Narrative Continues To Fall Apart



## AlexB (Oct 4, 2017)

Tesla Solar Roof And Energy Business Narrative Continues To Fall Apart: https://seekingalpha.com/article/4112570-tesla-solar-roof-energy-business-narrative-continues-fall-apart


----------

